# Deer Hunter Dead



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just saw on the news that a deer hunter is dead. He was from Granville and was hunting south of Upham. I guess he lost control of his pickup while driving across a stubble field. He was not wearing his seatbelt. I guess its under investigation but my guess would be he was driving too fast maybe chasing after some deer.

Yesterday I had some guys two feet off my bumper, flashing their lights at me and waving their hands out the window for me to get out of the way. There was a buck running across posted land. Posted on both sides of the Prairie Trail. I was not about to get off it to drive on posted land so these bums could chase down the deer. Don't seem much like hunting to me. Anyway the buck made it to some trees that was posted. They stopped and looked and then sped off. Not sure a deer or anything else we "hunt" is worth dying for. Be safe out there guys!


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Dont know why you dont hear about more crackdowns or some sort of enforcement about road hunting. Every year see some dumb azzs driving around chaseing deer with more troops in the box of the pick up. Last year saw a group driving 2 pick ups in CRP along tree lines with guys in the back :******: :******:


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

A young girl (9th grade) in Jamestown took a stray 30-06 bullet in the chest came with in three inches of her heart she is critical condition. Everyone say a prayer for her.....No one knows who fired it..The worst thing about it is it was her first time out...And i heard she was walking up to take a look at her deer she just shot...If anyone can set this straight and let me know more about it i would be greatful thanks..
Bandhunter


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

We all take chances while rifle hunting. Sometimes a bullet may come from miles away from someone shooting uphill at a deer. I've had bullets land pretty close to me while hunting land that holds lots of hunting pressure. There's also lots of stories every year about vehicles being shot. I'd be willing to bet that half the time, the damaging bullet comes from a hunter who takes safe shots and someone is just standing in the wrong spot at the wrong time, and the other half of the time the bullets come from those hunters who shoot first then ask questions later. Lets all try to be safe for one another for the rest of the season and for years to come!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Make that two, we lost another deer hunter out here in Upham yesterday. Both these guys are friends of mine and I am sad to see them go. Accidents happen, these guys are dead we don't need to list the negative probabilities for how they died.

The families have my most sincere condolences.

good luck all


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Buckseye is right, we don't need a bunch of negatives or wild rumors on this sight about how someone died. I knew both of these guys also, one of them was a very dear friend, may they both rest in peace.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Did they die of gunshot wounds?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I don't know if one of them guys was shot around towner, but i received a phone call yesterday afternoon from my church about a grandfather of a kid in my son's sunday school class. Apparantley he was shot and is in critical condition. No word on whether he survived. Please pray for the family.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

I new a guy that was riding his four wheeler, on his own land, and a deer hunter shot him with his bow. The guy said he was mad because he scared the deer, so he shot him through the side. This guy didn't even have permission to hunt there.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Ryan.Anderson said:


> We all take chances while rifle hunting. Sometimes a bullet may come from miles away from someone shooting uphill at a deer. I've had bullets land pretty close to me while hunting land that holds lots of hunting pressure. There's also lots of stories every year about vehicles being shot. I'd be willing to bet that half the time, the damaging bullet comes from a hunter who takes safe shots and someone is just standing in the wrong spot at the wrong time, and the other half of the time the bullets come from those hunters who shoot first then ask questions later. Lets all try to be safe for one another for the rest of the season and for years to come!


I don't think very many people take chances when rifle hunting. In fact, I know my 16 year old son and I don't take chances with any kind of hunting we do.

If there is someone that thinks it is alright to take an uphill shot at a deer they need to take hunter safety and realize why this is not safe.

I'd be willing to bet that 0% of the time, the damaging bullet comes from a hunter who takes safe shots. It is not possible to be standing in the wrong place at the wrong time if hunters are taking proper shots with their rifles.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

last year my dad shot my brother with a slug. we were walking in a line through a wooded area and my dad was on the left end of the line. a deer got up to his left and behind him and he shot completely in the other direction of my brother. the slug bounced off of trees in a half moon shape and came back around and hit him in the knee. by the time it hit him it wasn't moving very fast and just bounced off. so yes even safe hunters can have good shot go bad. my brother just bent over and picked up the slug and gave it back to my dad. the chances of that happening half to be extremley low.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

WOW!!!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

My thoughts exactly....You could try that every day for the rest of your life and not have that happen again. Why wouldn't a slug just go in tree or just stop dead??


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Sorry to hear of the loss ~buckseye~ I hope the rest of the hunters in the state can be alittle more careful. We need all the hunter to stay alive, for we are all one big family!

My prayers go out to all!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

In yet another sad note another girl was shot this weekend near rugby. She was shot in the arm. No word on her condition, although i imagine she should live.

I may never hunt opening day again :eyeroll: :eyeroll: .......SAD STUFF


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

fishhook said:


> My thoughts exactly....You could try that every day for the rest of your life and not have that happen again. Why wouldn't a slug just go in tree or just stop dead??


I have seen copper jackets richocet straight back over 200 M. It is hard to say why something like this should happen.

It takes everyone, paying VERY close attention to what they are doing to ensure no one is hurt or killed.

I am sorry for your lose. As one poster asked earlier. I have not heard any of the details around the situation. One was killed in his pickup. Was that a rollover or what?

Was your friend killed by a rifle shot or was there other circumstances? I only ask as the mind tends to have several different thoughts on how they may have been killed with out someones setting the record straight.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Geez North14 I know you'll miss our friend alot, you must have talked to him nearly everyday. What a kind and gentle man he was.

Sorry but it is to soon to go into details, some family notification is still pending. One was shot and one died in a rollover is the public info at this time. Be careful all...the hunt must go on!!!


----------



## BigDDL (Sep 29, 2004)

I believe it is possible for a safe hunter to have something go terribly wrong, but it is much more often someone who is inexperienced or just does not care. Example: Last year while my hunting partner and I were talking to a father/son duo that where hunting the land right next to us when a doe ran out of a treeline on the opposite side of the road. The son (about 15) simply raised his gun and proceeded to empty his magazine with the end of his barrel about 16 inches from my face. All I could do has lean back against the pickup and turn my head to the side. Before the son had finished shooting the father ran into the middle of the road and took a few shots of his own. The son was then shooting past his own father, missing him by less than two feet! Needless to say, we got away from them as soon as possible.
This year I was driving past some land we hunt (I wasn't hunting, just checking things out with my two kids in the car) when I saw a deer drive underway on some adjoining land. After giving the friendly wave and nod i drove past the posters and continued down the township road. I had only gone about fifty yards when i heard shooting and saw dirt flying in the field about 50 feet from me. I stopped, put the car in reverse, and hightailed it back to where the posters had their vehicles parked, hoping no one would shoot in that direction. I then determined that it was not the posters doing the shooting but rather the drivers, and that being the case they had to be shooting DIRECTLY at a house not more than 300 yards away. I waited until the drive was over then got away as fast as i could.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I've alway thought it would be a good idea to give bowhunters the option of additional buck tags if they elect not to purchase a gun license. Seems like it would reduce hunting pressure a little. Although I doubt hunter density has anything to do with this problem in ND.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Kinda makes me glad that we can only use shotguns down here.   We usually have one/two people seriously injured or hurt each fall during dear season but that is usually from people falling out of tree stands, not being shot. I cant remember in recent years of anyone being shot during dear season. Kind of scary sounding up there.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm not totally against the idea of outlawing deer drives. There always seems to be at least one or two members of the party that make it dangerous for everyone. That and the fact that there are way to many people out there that simply do not have the skills to shoot running deer. There has also been some talk here about closing the buck season for a couple of years to improve the quality of buck hunting. Maybe if we changed over to shotguns and handguns as the only legal weapons it would accomplish the same thing. Seems to me this is one of the reasons for the shotgun zones in MN.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Maybe if we changed over to shotguns and handguns as the only legal weapons it would accomplish the same thing. Seems to me this is one of the reasons for the shotgun zones in MN.


And Minnesota also has a population density that is urban compared to ND....It's a safety factor for them.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Maybe I am mistaken, but didn't ND go a few years w/o a deer hunting incident? If that is true, what has been happening this year?

My prayers and condolences to the families of the deceased and of for the people that were accidentally shot.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

The reason the farming region of MN is shotgun slug is because back in the day when deer numbers were down the wildlife managers thought that hunters with rifles there would decimate the deer herd. That was the initial reasoning behind this, it wasn't the safety issue.


----------



## BigDDL (Sep 29, 2004)

I believe that it really won't matter much what sort of firearm is lawful. There are just morons out there. I grew up on the east coast and deer drives were the primary way we hunted deer. However, there were some basic rules we all followed and a lot of common sense. 1. Know where everyone is at all times. If you can't see the driver next to you "yip" or call out and find out. Never shoot anywhere except directly in front of you or behind you. If you've never been on this particular deer drive and don't know where the houses are or the permanent deer stands then you walk with someone who does and remember for next year. Posters never stand directly in the line of fire from the drivers. They are always positioned off to the side and behind cover whenever possible. Posters never shoot toward the drive. If you broke any of these rules you were dropped off at your vehicle and did not hunt with us for several years until you earned trust again. We had more than a few guys who were told not to show up the rest of the season.
A few other rules: The younger you are the more you are going to walk. The older guys have done their share of pushing for their elders and now they can relax. If there is a squabble over who shot what deer with no clear case for either side then it is decided by a flip of the coin. If you argue with that then you go home. If you don't show up at the butcher house that night to process the deer from the day you had better not show up for hunting the next day. It doesn't matter if you want your share of meat or not, it's a group effort.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm sorry guys but shooting a deer that is running is totally ignorant. I've never heard of a "deer drive". I'm from southern illinois and we've never had that. I don't care who you are or how good of a shot, shooting at anymoving target with a slug or a rifle round is not smart. :eyeroll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Good for you.. :roll:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

wtrfwlr said:


> I don't care who you are or how good of a shot, shooting at anymoving target with a slug or a rifle round is not smart. :eyeroll:


Agree, I had a huge buck this weekend, probably a 165 class or so, but he was walking pretty slowly at around 13 yds. I thought to myself what would wtrfwlr do and realized that hte deer was moving so I didn't shoot. I realized it wouldn't be smart since the deer was moving. Thanks for your infinite advice wtrfwlr, keep it rolling.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'd venture to say that over 50% of the deer I have taken have been running............and we hunt very safely. We generally hunt private land that a friend owns. We know where everyone in our group is, where their home/barn/machinery are, and we have never had a problem..........nor will we ever!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

My apologies, this really isn't the thread to start any bickering on or dispute hunting tactics. My prayers go out to the families and friends of those lost. Stay safe and enjoy the outdoors everyone.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

This had gotten way off track. Everyone be safe this upcoming extended (for some of you) weekend!!!!


----------



## DeerHunter22 (Nov 17, 2004)

wtrfwlr said:


> I'm sorry guys but shooting a deer that is running is totally ignorant. I've never heard of a "deer drive". I'm from southern illinois and we've never had that. I don't care who you are or how good of a shot, shooting at anymoving target with a slug or a rifle round is not smart. :eyeroll:


Are you serious? Youve never heard of a Deer drive?


----------



## DeerHunter22 (Nov 17, 2004)

And whats wrong with shooting at a running deer. You cant tell me you have never shot at anythang that is not running. :withstupid:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

If you take a running shot when you are unsure of where other hunters are, someone could easily get hurt, thats what bad about it. If it is private land and you know where your buddies are thats fine and dandy, but if you try that on public land someone could get killed, no deer is worth that.


----------



## DeerHunter22 (Nov 17, 2004)

That is true. I only hunt on private property and have never hunted on public land but either way I agree that you should always know where people and houses are.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Porkchop et al,

Now that this thread got hijacked  I am still wondering about what happened to those who were either killed or wounded. I know a bunch of people up there and am concerned about their well-being. Do you all have any links to stories written about the tragic events?

Have fun BUT stay SAFE!

:beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Deer hunter fatally shot near Upham 
By RICHARD HINTON, Bismarck Tribune 
An Upham man was shot and killed Sunday while deer hunting, the McHenry County Sheriff's Department said Monday.

Gene Nermoe, 58, was among a party of 10 or 12 hunting northwest of Granville when the accident happened, Sheriff Marv Sola said.

"They were walking the fields, and deer jumped up," Sola said.

"One side started shooting at the deer, and the next thing you know, Gene was down."

The shooting remains under investigation, and the Bureau of Criminal Investigation is assisting, which is standard procedure in shooting fatalities, Sola said.

The shooting fatality was among at least four accidents involving deer hunters during North Dakota's opening weekend of the deer gun season.

On Saturday, a 15-year-old Jamestown girl was shot in the arm in rural southwestern Pierce County.

The shooting appears to be accidental, but it remains under investigation, a Pierce County Sheriff's Department statement said.

She was taken to the Heart of America Hospital in Rugby and later transferred to Trinity Hospital in Minot.

Also on Saturday, a 35-year-old Underwood man was injured when he was hit by a vehicle attempting to pass after he stepped off the running board of the vehicle he was riding on, the state Highway Patrol said. Both vehicles were traveling at low speeds.

Terry Albrecht, 35, was taken to Trinity Hospital in Minot, where he remains in fair condition, a hospital spokeswoman said Monday.

The accident happened in rural Sheridan County.

Also Saturday, Larry Whiteford, 45, of Granville, was killed when the truck he was deer hunting from rolled over in a stubble field, throwing him from the vehicle, the patrol said. Whiteford died at the scene, southwest of Upham, and the accident remains under investigation, the patrol said.

In the fatal shooting, Sola said charges weren't out of the question.

"It's something we are working with and looking at, definitely," he said.

Neighbors described Nermoe as being extremely safety-conscious.

"He was known throughout the community for that reason," Sola said. "It's sad."


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't understand how this can happen........very sad to hear of this.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Thank you. I know a number of people in Granville, and many more know me but I do not always know their names...so, I will look into this.

In 1991, I was in ND and hunting out of Kramer. I stayed at Central Flyways BUT hunted with friends in the area. One night, we were coming back in the dark from an evening entertainment (don't ask) in Minot. We were in two vehicles - my van and my friends truck. It was a new moon and very dark.

Anyway, out of the corner of my eye I saw some teenagers waving at us from about 20-yards alongside the road, and I thought, "Boy, everyone is so friendly up here," so I honked at them and waved back. About 40-yards later, something metallic caught my eye in the ditch followed by an entire wheel laying alongside the road.

It took a couple of seconds for my brain to put it together that the metal was actually an overturned truck, the tire belonged to it and the boys had been trying to flag us down in the dark. I threw on the brakes and backed up, almost into my friends, and discovered at least one was potentially severely injured - there were five or more boys in the group and the one had been thrown clear when the truck lost a wheel and overturned.

Now this was before cell telephones and we didn't know the area very well, so I said lets load them up and get them medical attention. Now one of my troop was from the CITY and he didn't want me to do so because of the liability. I said screw that and we braced the injured ones and took off for the closest town - maybe even Granville or Upham. When we arrived, all that was open was a bar and we got them to call an ambulance(s). Then, I took the "survivors" to find their parents...

That was the worst - for them! If I remember correctly, they lived along Highway 2# and the parents immediately came down hard on the boys before knowing all the facts. Having survived 20 years or boozing and driving, and having two children myself (ages 4 and 1 at the time), I politely but firmly reminded them that these boys were alive, safe and they need to take everything into account before coming down with the wraith of God!

These boys were very lucky that night, as not many traveled that road or that late (unless they had benn in Minot celebrating...), there were no houses close by and the temps were cooling off when I put it all together what had happened. The ironic part, was I never got their names and have always wondered what happened to all of them.

Moral of this tale. Not today, just love and hug your kids, and be there for others when they are in need.


----------

